# Killer Bee vs Kakuzu



## Luftwaffles (Aug 30, 2013)

Location: Danzo vs Sasuke
Distance: 35 meters
Knowledge: Reputation
Mindset: IC
Restrictions: Killer Bee may only go up to his 3-tailed state.

Kakuzu starts in his  form.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Aug 30, 2013)

Base Bee wrecks him. Kakuzu's masks get blitzed and one shot. Kakuzu falls to Raiton blades, 7 sword dance. Kakuzu gets pasted, badly.


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Aug 30, 2013)

Without knowledge of Kakuzu's immortality, and with masks already out, Kirabi's going to have a tough time reaching Kakuzu. Though Kirabi is probably agile enough to dodge Kakuzu's Katon: Zukkoku or Futon: Atsugai, the same cannot be said for Raiton: Gian or a possible Katon/Fuuton combo. Kakuzu is playing the mid-ranged game and blasting away, and Kirabi honestly doesn't have a counter. Especially considering Kirabi's IC tendency is not to spam clones, which could give him the ability to bunshin feint.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 30, 2013)

Bee with mid difficulty.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 30, 2013)

*Bee wins Raiton wrecks domo mask and Bee literally tanks the Katon attacks with his cloak.*


----------



## Luftwaffles (Aug 30, 2013)

Bonly Jr. said:


> Base Bee wrecks him. Kakuzu's masks get blitzed and one shot. Kakuzu falls to Raiton blades, 7 sword dance. Kakuzu gets pasted, badly.



Your assessment leads to:

1. Kakuzu's masks get blitzed and one shot.
2. Raiton blades and 7 sword dance combo.

*Knowledge Factor*
Based on reputation, Kakuzu is an Akatsuki and he has dealt with tailed beasts before, so he knows that Jinchuuriki are dangerous. He has fought Naruto as well as Yugito. He should have basic knowledge on Kirabi, due to the fact that Kirabi is not only the 8 tails, but he will also realize once he sees Samehada with him and not Kisame, that the enemy is highly dangerous.

Kirabi has almost no knowledge, knowing only that Kakuzu is an Akatsuki member. He has no knowledge of Kakuzu's hearts, Jiongu and immortality of sorts.
*
IC Factor*
Kakuzu nukes. Killer Bee blitzes with swords.

Kakuzu's Fuuton mask and Jiongu threads can effectively stop any type of blitz attempt. Kirabi however, with Samehada can probably absorb the Fuuton attack, but not the threads. This will pause Kirabi's attemp to blitz. Kakuzu will start nuking again and Kirabi's only chance of winning is retreating or he will die. 

Kirabi's ONLY chance of winning is by throwing his Vibrato swords, but I doubt Kakuzu can't react to them. The only reason Kirabi even managed to get a scratch on Kisame was because the latter wasn't paying attention, and even then he managed to dodge. Kakuzu will be nuking the place..so trying to hit him with Vibrato swords is next to none. And even then, he has to kill him various times, which I doubt he'll be able to.

Sanbi Kirabi gets a boost in speed and strength, but even that's not enough, he can't fly or anything and this is a bridge. He can only keep on retreating while Kakuzu can keep on attacking with Jiongu threads and nuke spam.

1. Kirabi is not blitzing Kakuzu, as the latter has the perfect anti-blitz and the former has zero knowledge on the hearts.
2. CQC is suicide against someone who can literally spam attacks. Killer Bee has a slight advantage due to speed and Raiton, but Kakuzu makes up for that with AoE attacks, immortality, more knowledge and mid-long range game. And the location is in his favor.



Misaki Yata said:


> *Bee wins Raiton wrecks domo mask and Bee literally tanks the Katon attacks with his cloak.*


Or Kakuzu wrecks with nuke spam, and Bee isn't tanking Raiton: Gian or Katon/Futon combo. He can still be restrained with Jiongu threads.



I Am Probably Wrong said:


> Bee with mid difficulty.


Please read the rules before posting


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 30, 2013)

Base Killer Bee is a lot faster than Kakashi was against Kakuzu.

 Sorry, but since Kakuzu isn't very mobile in that stage and the fact that Base Bee dodged the assault against Jugo's rocket fist and ended up on a side of a mountain undetected by Karin or Sasuke says a lot.

 Sorry, but Base Bee should have no trouble avoiding Kakuzu's attacks.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 30, 2013)

With all of these enemies staring bee down at once, couple with bee seeing the AOE of those techniques i will say he will jump to the tailed state pretty quickly and early. Seeing as team 10 and kakashi could avoid one of kakazu's onslaught no doubt KB can avoid one.

From there it should become a match depending on how many times kakazu can nail bee with his elements to put him down vs bee being able to wreck him in a few lariats. I am going with bee seeing as even in base his shunshin is unreal in speed and a chakra cloak only makes it worse. Only thing killer bee will have trouble with is fire/wind combo spam. Kakuzu's raiton is too linear and kinda slow...doubt killer bee would get hit with it despite it's decent firepower.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Aug 30, 2013)

NarutoX28 said:


> Base Killer Bee is a lot faster than Kakashi was against Kakuzu.
> 
> Sorry, but since Kakuzu isn't very mobile in that stage and the fact that Base Bee dodged the assault against Jugo's rocket fist and ended up on a side of a mountain undetected by Karin or Sasuke says a lot.
> 
> Sorry, but Base Bee should have no trouble avoiding Kakuzu's attacks.


I need scans proving that  Kakashi was blitzing V2 Jins, yet couldn't react to Kakuzu in one instance.

Kakuzu doesn't need to be mobile because he can nuke the field, what's Kirabi going to do against that?

 That's the problem, he can't avoid Kakuzu's attacks because he's on a bridge.



			
				blackguyinpinksuit said:
			
		

> From there it should become a match depending on how many times kakazu can nail bee with his elements to put him down vs bee being able to wreck him in a few lariats. I am going with bee seeing as even in base his shunshin is unreal in speed and a chakra cloak only makes it worse. Only thing killer bee will have trouble with is fire/wind combo spam. Kakuzu's raiton is too linear and kinda slow...doubt killer bee would get hit with it despite it's decent firepower.


Do you think Kirabi's lariats can get close to Kakuzu when he's constantly being bombarded? That and Kakuzu has Jiongu as a form of defense, which would make CQC practically a death wish. 
Also, Doton: Domu can arguably tank attacks from Sanbi Kirabi imo.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Aug 30, 2013)

Raiton blades to the ear canal. 

GG, Kakuzu.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 30, 2013)

Waffle said:


> Do you think Kirabi's lariats can get close to Kakuzu when he's constantly being bombarded? That and Kakuzu has Jiongu as a form of defense, which would make CQC practically a death wish.
> Also, Doton: Domu can arguably tank attacks from Sanbi Kirabi imo.



It depends on bee's shunshin game and seeing kakashi was dodging some without taking major injuries Killer bee should do as good if not better having more durability and attack power.

Jiongu would have to catch bee while he has no momentum and even then i question there strength to hold a powerhouse like bee. If bee is flying with lariat then kakuzu would need more than some strings.

Domu's tanking feats are kinda underwhelming though. It is meant to be seen as a super defense but we have seen what KB's lariat in three tails can do. I give domu about three or four clashes before kakuzu armor get shattered.


----------



## johnsuwey (Aug 30, 2013)

Bonly Jr. said:


> Base Bee wrecks him. Kakuzu's masks get blitzed and one shot. Kakuzu falls to Raiton blades, 7 sword dance. Kakuzu gets pasted, badly.



You realize that Kakauzu was kicking Kakashi's ass in taijutsu right?
He isn't going to be lol blitzed.



Misaki Yata said:


> *Bee wins Raiton wrecks domo mask and Bee literally tanks the Katon attacks with his cloak.*



How does he just tank Kage level fire techniques?


----------



## DemonicAvenger (Aug 30, 2013)

Killer Bee wins this


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 30, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> You realize that Kakauzu was kicking Kakashi's ass in taijutsu right?
> He isn't going to be lol blitzed.



*Killer Bee kenjutsu > Kakashi's taijutsu.

Raiton pencil GG*


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Aug 30, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> You realize that Kakauzu was kicking Kakashi's ass in taijutsu right?
> He isn't going to be lol blitzed.



7 sword dance > Kakashi's Taijutsu

Deal wid it.


----------



## johnsuwey (Aug 30, 2013)

Bonly Jr. said:


> 7 sword dance > Kakashi's Taijutsu
> 
> Deal wid it.



Those cables seem like a solid defense, and the Kage level ninjutsu attacks is a superb offense.

I think Kakuzu can win this honestly.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 30, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Those cables seem like a solid defense.  Never mind all the Kage level elemental attacks.



Raiton blade > threads from Kakuzu's ass.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Aug 30, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Those cables seem like a solid defense, and the Kage level ninjutsu attacks is a superb offense.
> 
> I think Kakuzu can win this honestly.



Kakashi's Raiton could cut through the threads easily. 

7 infused Raiton blades would turn his ragdoll ass into Chop Suey.


----------



## johnsuwey (Aug 30, 2013)

Bonly Jr. said:


> Kakashi's Raiton could cut through the threads easily.
> 
> 7 infused Raiton blades would turn his ragdoll ass into Chop Suey.



Has he ever shown that he can make 7 Raiton blades at once?
He also has to dodge all the ninjutsu attacks coming from different angles, and he has to beat him 5 times.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Aug 30, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Has he ever shown that he can make 7 Raiton blades at once?
> He also has to dodge all the ninjutsu attacks coming from different angles, and he has to beat him 5 times.



Ink clones take his swords and do it for him 

He tanks it wid dat cloak

What's Kakuzu's counter to Raiton pencil?


----------



## johnsuwey (Aug 30, 2013)

Move 2 inches to the left like Kisame did.


----------



## AkatsukiChurch (Aug 30, 2013)

Misaki Yata said:


> *Killer Bee kenjutsu > Kakashi's taijutsu.
> 
> Raiton pencil GG*



Shit.. That yellow text is annoying.

OT: Honestly.. I'm not sure about this one. I'd probably give it to Bee..


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Aug 30, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Move 2 inches to the left like Kisame did.



Raiton pencil is actually as fast as Ay's V2 Shunshin

Ay uses lighting

The pencil uses lightning

Therefore, the speed of travel is the same.

Simple.


----------



## johnsuwey (Aug 30, 2013)

Bonly Jr. said:


> Raiton pencil is actually as fast as Ay's V2 Shunshin
> 
> Ay uses lighting
> 
> ...



Kisame, who I wouldn't call the exactly fast, easily dodged it numerous times.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Aug 30, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Kisame, who I wouldn't call the exactly fast, easily dodged it numerous times.



That's because Kisame is a fish, he doesn't count.

Fish > Doll


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 30, 2013)

^ This.

 A doll's slower than a Fish esp. when a Doll uses it's true form.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Aug 30, 2013)

NarutoX28 said:


> ^ This.
> 
> A doll's slower than a Fish esp. when a Doll uses it's true form.


This makes no sense...


----------



## Garcher (Aug 30, 2013)

Bee wins, raiton pencils stomp


----------



## SSMG (Aug 30, 2013)

Wouldn't the raiton pencil be countered by kakuzus own raiton? or better yet his fuuton?


----------



## Ashi (Aug 30, 2013)

Bee wins 

he has samehada to absorb kakuzu's ninjutsu and is way faster

he takes this


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 30, 2013)

What the hell is with all the Kakuzu and Gai threads? Those are the only ones I see with new posts. And Waffle, I did read the rules before posting. Bee with mid difficulty. WHEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 30, 2013)

In my opinion B needs full Bijuu to beat Kakuzu unless Kakuzu is gimped somehow, this scenario just makes things worse. Because of the location and knowledge B will eventually be restrained and put down or beaten up enough because he cannot get to Kakuzu in any way. A bridge or hallway is the worse location to fight Kakuzu especially starting him in long range. There are a limited number of opponents that can overcome this.


----------



## Ashi (Aug 30, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> In my opinion B needs full Bijuu to beat Kakuzu unless Kakuzu is gimped somehow, this scenario just makes things worse. Because of the location and knowledge B will eventually be restrained and put down or beaten up enough because he cannot get to Kakuzu in any way. A bridge or hallway is the worse location to fight Kakuzu especially starting him in long range. There are a limited number of opponents that can overcome this.



Tell me your logic behind this

Please


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 30, 2013)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Tell me your logic behind this
> 
> Please



Im not sure what you are asking me for, the logic is that B cannot get to Kakuzu to effectively do anything with the location being what it is and it says that in my post.


----------



## johnsuwey (Aug 31, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> Im not sure what you are asking me for, the logic is that B cannot get to Kakuzu to effectively do anything with the location being what it is and it says that in my post.



Wait a tick,
In the other thread you said Asuma beats Kakuzu.
Now you say Killer Bee loses to Kakuzu.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Aug 31, 2013)

Waffle said:


> This makes no sense...



 Ok, so he jumped?

 Nagato was also immobile and could still move though obviously, Kakuzu's is worse since he's shown to be practically stationary.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 31, 2013)

The hearts and Kakuzu won't even be able to react to his base shunshin. He blitzed and blindsided sharingan Fu in plain sight. Why the fuck is Bee being underrated so horribly? This guy reacted to FTG Minato, V1 Raikage and Edo Itachi in base. 

Kakuzu's hearts were disassembled by alliance fodder and he was surprised blitzed by Base Naruto and fucking Kotetsu/Izumo- the chunin village guards.

If bee throws a raiton pencil at his head like he did Kisame he will lose at start battle. [1]. Kakuzu is not as fast as Kisame and even he couldn't avoid a second projectile [2] [3]. The dude had to absorb the chakras out of it and was still wounded. 

Whatever Samehada does not absorb, he avoids with speed just as Kakashi did at point blank in mid-jump [1], or survives with cloak durability and *bodily endurance*- *something that's eaten exploding Edo Nagato S/Ts and beheader Raikage lariats. In cloak, with Samehada equip the guy can literally run through his elemental attacks and slash the hearts down without much resistance*.

Kakuzu stands no chance, even with the ridiculous location.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 31, 2013)

Base B with partial transformations win this. No need for tailed states.

Being a raiton master and all, he is a natural counter to Kakuzu. Kakuzu gets decimated.


----------



## Jad (Aug 31, 2013)

I started to type a response, then I saw it said Kakuzu. I thought it said Katsuya...


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 31, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> The hearts and Kakuzu won't even be able to react to his base shunshin. He blitzed and blindsided sharingan Fu in plain sight. Why the fuck is Bee being underrated so horribly? This guy reacted to FTG Minato, V1 Raikage and Edo Itachi in base.
> 
> Kakuzu's hearts were disassembled by alliance fodder and he was surprised blitzed by Base Naruto and fucking Kotetsu/Izumo- the chunin village guards.
> 
> ...



You dont need to have Kisame level reflexes to avoid a pencil or sword, the Raiton on the weapons does not make them move any faster, this is evident when Naruto and Asuma threw their knives at the same speed despite Naruto not having Fuuton on his. Kisame specifically says it is to increase its penetration. Kakuzu can quite casually dodge anything B throws at him because he cannot distract Kakuzu like B and his friend did.

Samehada is not even touching Fuuton/Katon combo or arguably even Raiton when he couldnt handle a standard Katon, B would have no choice but to avoid. The scale of the attacks alone makes it questionable as to how effective Samehada would be in absorbing these jutsu. B was also restrained by Suigetsu, there is no reason why threads would be ineffective here nor is there any type of evidence that B can run through elemental attacks simply because he is strong because thats essentially what youre saying. He overpowered his brothers Lariat, he didnt tank it and Nagato pushed him but he used shroud immediately afterwards.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 31, 2013)

Bee has this in the bag. In terms of raw speed and strength he was able to intercept his own brother and overwhelm him and that was without Bee using his shroud while the Raikage had his active. Since this is Three Tailed Killer Bee, this is basically a stomp. It doesn't help that the only defence Kakuzu has, Doton: Domu, is completely useless against Bee's Raiton jutsu.


----------



## Ashi (Aug 31, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> Im not sure what you are asking me for, the logic is that B cannot get to Kakuzu to effectively do anything with the location being what it is and it says that in my post.



The guy was blitzing team taka in base here he can alo go 3 tails which he used to blitz kisame

How is bee not getting close to him


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm sorry, but this is a stomp in Killer Bee's favor.

Kakuzu's Doton: Domu gives him a hefty boost in durability, but Bee was strong enough to overpower his adoptive brother, the Yondaime Raikage, in a physical confrontation - in spite of Bee not using the Hachibi's power at all, and in spite of the Raikage clearly going all out and even amping up his Raiton no Yoroi with his biju-level chakra. Considering that Ei managed to break one of Susano'o's bones even without using his full power, I'm pretty sure even Base Bee should be capable of putting the hurt on Domu Kakuzu. If he uses the Hachibi's chakra shroud, though, he should be able to literally tear through Domu and destroy at least one of the Akatsuki member's multiple hearts in one shot.

Even if that's not an option, Bee happens to be a Raiton user, and Doton: Domu - being a Doton - has an elemental disadvantage against Raitons. A simple Raiton pencil or a Raiton-enhanced katana slash should be able to breach Domu and inflict fatal damage on Kakuzu, at least enough to take out his Doton heart. Kakuzu's Jiongu isn't much of a threat to Bee, either, considering that Bee's immense strength would probably allow him to just power out of the black threads' hold. Keep in mind that Ei managed to power out through the Hachibi's tails that were restraining him, even without using his full strength, and Base Bee quite obviously happens to be even stronger than a full-powered Ei. 

I'm pretty sure that the tails of a biju are a good deal stronger and more durable than something like Kakuzu's Jiongu, so I don't see it being able to hold him down at all. Kakuzu's elemental blasts have high killing potential and are pretty huge, but they also seem to be rather lacking in speed, seeing as the likes of Ino and Chouji  managed to either react to or evade some of them. Both Ino and Chouji were pretty slow ninja at that point in the manga, especially compared to a speed beast like Killer Bee, one that has managed to keep up with the likes of Sasuke, Edo Itachi, Kisame, and even his own brother - the Yondaime Raikage - who was supposed to be the fastest man alive after Minato's death.

Bee was also able to pre-empt Minato's Hiraishin and Itachi's Amaterasu, with either jutsu being far faster than any of Kakuzu's elemental attacks, so I don't see him ever getting hit by any of Kakuzu's elemental blasts. This is just Base Bee I'm talking about here - if he activates the tailed beast shroud, he should literally be able to dance around Kakuzu and his elemental masks, effortlessly dodging each and every one of their attacks. He should also be able to take direct hits from the masked marauder's elemental jutsu and keep going, due to the sheer amount of durability and protection that the tailed beast shroud grants its user. In short? I don't see him ever being in danger here, he's too strong.

With the speed, strength and durability boosts provided by his v1 Jinchuriki cloak - Killer Bee should be able to smash Kakuzu and his elemental hearts to pieces pretty quickly. I really do not see him losing here, to be quite honest - he's just on a higher level than Kakuzu's own, and that's just if we go by feats. Going by manga portrayal, Kakuzu lost to a Post-FRS Training Naruto that didn't use any Kyuubi tailed states or summons and was heavily relying on a rather unreliable and experimental technique that he had just created hours ago, at most. In contrast, Killer Bee managed to dominate Sasuke and his entire team several times, and Sasuke alone was seen as Base Naruto's superior at that point.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 31, 2013)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> The guy was blitzing team taka in base here he can alo go 3 tails which he used to blitz kisame
> 
> How is bee not getting close to him



He was not blitzing Taka in base, he was outmaneuvering them with weaponry. Sasuke even deflected his shrouded Lariat while Jugo dodged him as well while carrying Suigetsu and Karin.


----------



## Ashi (Aug 31, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> He was not blitzing Taka in base, he was outmaneuvering them with weaponry. Sasuke even deflected his shrouded Lariat while Jugo dodged him as well while carrying Suigetsu and Karin.



All of this is bullcrap he didn't use his weapons outmeanuveur them he did it in base pretty easily and he even dodged jugo's punches point blank and did u miss the part where bee blitzes him after he uses he used his genjutsu?


----------



## zimmawannatuba (Aug 31, 2013)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> All of this is bullcrap he didn't use his weapons outmeanuveur them he did it in base pretty easily and he even dodged jugo's punches point blank and did u miss the part where bee blitzes him after he uses he used his genjutsu?



Nah, it wasn't blitz.
Blitz is fanfiction nonsense.

Sasuke thought he had him under control with the genjutsu, it was more or less a sucker punch.


----------



## Ennoia (Aug 31, 2013)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> All of this is bullcrap he didn't use his weapons outmeanuveur them he did it in base pretty easily and he even dodged jugo's punches point blank and did u miss the part where bee blitzes him after he uses he used his genjutsu?



I gave you links and you still call it bullcrap? Prove your own links then. The entire fight was based on CQC; he took Suigetsu's weapon and defeated Jugo with it then beat Sasuke with his own swords. He didnt dodge Jugo's punch and you can see he was hit by the mark on his face. More CQC followed this and you can see a sword in his hand. He dodged Jugo's second attack but due to the large amount of debris its hard to say exactly how good of a feat this is. When he did his Sasuke, Sasuke was panting and had just turned around and was blindsided. Point is, B never blitzed any of Taka and both Sasuke and Jugo reacted to his shrouded form so it is apparently not too fast for top tiers.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 1, 2013)

killer bee tanked V2 A's lariat with no damage at all IN BASE. kakuzu aint doing shit to him.


----------



## zimmawannatuba (Sep 1, 2013)

crystalblade13 said:


> killer bee tanked V2 A's lariat with no damage at all IN BASE. kakuzu aint doing shit to him.



kakuzu captured Bijuus


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 1, 2013)

zimmawannatuba said:


> kakuzu captured Bijuus



not all biju are the same, he had a partner, and learn to debate instead of rattling off the fist thing that comes to you're head.


----------



## Ashi (Sep 1, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> I gave you links and you still call it bullcrap? Prove your own links then. The entire fight was based on CQC; he took Suigetsu's weapon and defeated Jugo with it then beat Sasuke with his own swords. He didnt dodge Jugo's punch and you can see he was hit by the mark on his face. More CQC followed this and you can see a sword in his hand. He dodged Jugo's second attack but due to the large amount of debris its hard to say exactly how good of a feat this is. When he did his Sasuke, Sasuke was panting and had just turned around and was blindsided. Point is, B never blitzed any of Taka and both Sasuke and Jugo reacted to his shrouded form so it is apparently not too fast for top tiers.



You're blind

Using weapons is part of fighting am I right? So your links prove nothing

Also you are bullcrap ping since your making stuff up like " Bee used the executioners blade to defeat jūgo" or " there was a speck of dirt on Bee's face so jūgo hit him" do you know how to read? Furthermore I guess I'm using blitz too loosely so I apologize but that doesn't change that bee has superior speed feats from kakuzu


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 1, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> You realize that Kakauzu was kicking Kakashi's ass in taijutsu right?
> He isn't going to be lol blitzed.



That was a tired Kakashi, after dancing with 2 Akatsuki members at once and saving his comrades. And now Kakashi is dancing with V2 Bijuu. 

But I'd still give this to Bee. Not Base Bee, though. That's underestimating Kakuzu a bit too much. With 4 hearts out there and Kakuzu as well, Bee is going to at least need to be in V2 mode.


----------



## Ennoia (Sep 2, 2013)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> You're blind
> 
> Using weapons is part of fighting am I right? So your links prove nothing
> 
> Also you are bullcrap ping since your making stuff up like " Bee used the executioners blade to defeat jūgo" or " there was a speck of dirt on Bee's face so jūgo hit him" do you know how to read? Furthermore I guess I'm using blitz too loosely so I apologize but that doesn't change that bee has superior speed feats from kakuzu



You cant call me blind and then apologize for using the term incorrectly, that makes no sense. How am I making stuff up when its a fact that B did use the Beheader to defeat Jugo, if the link of him leaning on the sword with Jugo on the ground wasnt enough evidence then the freaking next page with Suigetsu saying he used the sword should be enough. Jugo did hit B and the scuff on his face is proof of this or it wouldnt have gotten there in the same spot where Jugo's fist was. Its not even close to making stuff up. You said B blitzed Taka, you have not provided proof of this; if you want to concede that point then do so and provide evidence why you think B can blitz Kakuzu.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 3, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> You cant call me blind and then apologize for using the term incorrectly, that makes no sense. How am I making stuff up when its a fact that B did use the Beheader to defeat Jugo, if the link of him leaning on the sword with Jugo on the ground wasnt enough evidence then the freaking next page with Suigetsu saying he used the sword should be enough. Jugo did hit B and the scuff on his face is proof of this or it wouldnt have gotten there in the same spot where Jugo's fist was. Its not even close to making stuff up. You said B blitzed Taka, you have not provided proof of this; if you want to concede that point then do so and provide evidence why you think B can blitz Kakuzu.


At what point in this thread did you not see several examples of superior speed reaction and movement features presented for Killer Bee- by me and several others. 

Do you read the manga? At this point, if you do not understand that Base Bee is emphatically superior to a man that could not even land a hit on Shikamaru from a blindside angle- you shouldn't bother debating. 

Allow me to restate his features:
1. Reacted to Edo Itachi, forced him back with 7 sword style
2. Reacted to FTG Minato with a blade and a tentacle leg
3. Reacted to MS Sasuke and put several blades in his chest, then followed with a chest-busting lariat in V1 7 tailed mode
4. Reacted and blindsided Sharingan Fu, a 7-tailed Edo Jinchuriki in plain sight
5. Reacted and leaped in front of a blitzing V1 Raikage and stationanry KCM Naruto, stopping his trajectory with an expanding mini-Gyuki fist before KCM Naruto could react
6. Reacted to several V1 Mode Sharingan-enhanced Edo Jinchuriki Ninjutsu (Lava Meteorites, Bubble Ninjutsu, Mouse Hairballs)
7. Reacted and punched a hole through Suigetsu
8. Reacted and beat CS1 Jugo down with Suigetsu's blade
9. Reacted to V2-Sharingan enhanced Jinchuriki blitzes and captured one in-hand in Gyuki Mode
10. Reacted to Bijuu Mode shunshining Shell-Spear 3-tailed Isobu before Kurama could
11. Reacted and drew blood from Kisame with a thrown blade 2 seconds in, landed a headbutt at point blank in V1 

Kakuzu was blitzed by near featless chunin-level Kotetsu and Izumo, and Base Naruto with 3 shadow clones in jumping Earth Grudge Fear mode. His hearts were too slow to kill Kakashi distracted by Hidan at point-blank in mid-air. Kakuzu failed to hit Shikamaru from a blindside angle and Base Choji managed to avoid the AoE of his elemental attacks. Kakuzu barely managed to avoid Raido's black sword which sliced part of his face. Edo Kakuzu was defeated and indefinitely pinned down by Butterfly Choji.


----------



## Ennoia (Sep 3, 2013)

DaVizWiz said:


> At what point in this thread did you not see several examples of superior speed reaction and movement features presented for Killer Bee- by me and several others.
> 
> Do you read the manga? At this point, if you do not understand that Base Bee is emphatically superior to a man that could not even land a hit on Shikamaru from a blindside angle- you shouldn't bother debating.
> 
> ...



Reacting and blitzing aint the same thing bro, I stopped reading as soon as I saw each of your points started with react


----------



## titantron91 (Sep 3, 2013)

Killer Bee wins because

faster ALWAYS means better. FACT

lightning > any base elements (unless the lightning user is Sasuke)

bijuu cloak >9000  

Killer Bee kicked Sasuke's ass.... that makes his feats skyrocket to godhood



I remember when Raiton (kakashi's) sliced complete-tailed V2 chakra arms with ease... 
and when Killer Bee never showed V2 with only three tails...
and when Wind beats Lightning... 
and when Kakuzu wrecked Kakashi in Taijutsu... 
and when Kakuzu has city-erasing elemental blasts and combo blasts
and when Kakuzu as five lives...


----------



## johnsuwey (Sep 3, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> That was a tired Kakashi, after dancing with 2 Akatsuki members at once and saving his comrades. And now Kakashi is dancing with V2 Bijuu.
> 
> But I'd still give this to Bee. Not Base Bee, though. That's underestimating Kakuzu a bit too much. With 4 hearts out there and Kakuzu as well, Bee is going to at least need to be in V2 mode.



Tired Kakashi?
Kakuzu was fighting just as long, and Kakashi got a free shot.

He is avoiding V2 Bijuus thanks to his sharingan.
His attacks are completely ineffective.


----------

